
I built a website to occupy people during quarantine that updates midnight UTC - ImGameDeving
http://fixmyquarantine.com/
======
shwoopdiwoop
I like the idea, but why is every suggestion about something to consume? I
find that being at home is worse when all you do is mind numbing media
consumption.. it would be awesome to include activities that can be done with
common house hold items or your phone (photo challenge etc) to spark some
creativity.

~~~
teetertater
You might like the Shuffle My Life (available on Android/iOS). You can filter
the type of activities you want it to suggest and there's a good variety.

~~~
mylonov
Is it US-only? I don't see it in my local App Store.

~~~
teetertater
Yeah it looks like it unfortunately. I haven't found a less cumbersome way to
get around region locks, aside from creating a new Apple ID, but I'll keep
searching.

------
tyingq
Really nice work, I'll share this around.

One minor quibble..."Outbreak" is a terrible movie, bad enough that I'd say
don't bother with it. Some good actors, but writing terrible enough that it
doesn't help. "Contagion", on the other hand is very well researched, with
better acting. It's also interesting how many of the sub-plots and terminology
are happening in real life, right now.

~~~
flattone
I searched "criticism movie outbreak' but found nothing. Would you feel like
sharing more about why you dislike it? assuming you have some key/potent and
useful examples from scenes.

~~~
machello13
Are you really suggesting there's no criticism of the film on the internet?
The film has a 59% on Rotten Tomatoes with plenty of criticism available
there.

Personally, I watched it for the first time about a week ago, and was hoping
for a movie that was primarily about a virus outbreak. Which it was, for the
first hour or so. After that it became a generic (and comically over-dramatic)
90s action movie about the military being bad or something. I wouldn't say
it's unwatchable, and it's definitely helped by its all-star cast, but I would
agree that if you want to watch a movie about a virus outbreak, you're better
off watching Contagion.

~~~
flattone
Perhaps my movie research skills are not too good. When looking for a movie I
happily take on or look past the content built to appeal to a wide audience
and enjoy the parts of it I find enjoyable. This is my explanation for
thinking Outbreak is a great move, and perhaps a little fun and silly. Even
ridiculous. But 'bad'?

Are we saying 'want to watch a movie about a virus outbreak'means needing near
documentary accuracy with some components? I look at film as a total free for
all artistic/author's thing. Cristicising with that in mind seems a bit.. I'm
not even sure what to say. I would say yes lazy writing where gaping hard to
follow plots or oddball scenes can be difficult but even those are sort of fun
if you like experimenting with alternate mindsets. 'The Room' comes to mind.
Not 'Room'.

To be clear I don't know anything about how to watch movies properly... so
maybe I'm messing up.

Cheers

~~~
machello13
No one is saying you don't know how to watch movies! I could totally see how
it would be possible to enjoy Outbreak as a fun action movie. Certainly there
are plenty of movies I enjoy where the critical consensus is "meh".

I was just relaying my own personal experience with the film — it wasn't
really what I expected, and as much as I love the silliness of 90s movies, it
just fell a bit flat for me.

------
Liquidity
This is a great way to spend time for me and explore interesting stuff. I have
a suggestion of having a link to previous days archives so i can re-visit and
re-explore at a later date. Thanks!

------
geocrasher
I just got legitimately Rick Rolled for the first time in many years.

That made my day. Thank you.

------
soylentcola
While the concept is timely, I remember when much of my browsing used to
consist of visiting blogs like this. (It still does, but it used to too.)

Even during the heyday of LiveJournal or whatever, I loved having bookmarks
where I could look in on whatever fun/interesting/amusing links people had
shared recently. While there are some still kicking, it seems like most of
that content has either gone to aggregators or meta-forums like reddit/HN and
to the trickle-feeds of Facebook and its spawn.

There's something to be said for a list or RSS feed of these kinds of sites
and I think it's a shame they're not as prominent as they once were. I'm glad
when anyone decides to put up a new one.

------
leandot
A bit of a shameless plug, but sometime ago I built an aggregator for the
videos posted on HN, which can be quite a time killer -
[https://hackerpixels.com/](https://hackerpixels.com/). It's just for fun,
ignore the newsletter popup, haven't found the time to remove it.

------
jdsully
Your site doesn't appear to work in FireFox. I really like the concept though.

~~~
tianreyma
Only issue I'm having is the alignment (Firefox 75 on Linux). Which looking at
the source they're using the align attribute on the body which only works on
divs in firefox.

If it's helpful for the author I was able to do a quick fix for myself with
Stylus by adding: body { text-align: center; }

Another option would be warping everything that needs to be centered in a div
and putting the align attribute on that.

~~~
edoceo
Flexbox!

------
vamsipk
Good. We have recreated the first version of Digg/Reddit.

------
spatley
<body align="center"> is not supported in my FireFox 75 on Mac

~~~
51Cards
Came here to say the same... broken on Firefox. Nice idea though.

------
basch
For the We've had a problem link, use this -
[https://apolloinrealtime.org/13/?t=055:55:18](https://apolloinrealtime.org/13/?t=055:55:18)

[https://apolloinrealtime.org/13/?t=055:52:58](https://apolloinrealtime.org/13/?t=055:52:58)
is the order to stir the cryo tanks

------
cbsks
Sigh. You got me with that secret link :)

I’ve already seen the YouTube videos you recommend, but I like your music
selection!

------
scrollaway
I just want to throw a +1 on "today's Netflix binge" which is Ozark. What a
fantastic show. Has a great Breaking Bad feel to it; and if you liked Arrested
Development, Jason Bateman is basically playing the same character… a family-
first business guy who did break bad :)

~~~
grahamburger
I sometimes like to think of Ozark as the darker prequel to Arrested
Development. Michael finally got out of the cartel, but not without losing his
wife and oldest daughter, and went in to witness protection running the family
business. It's Arrested ... Development.

~~~
scrollaway
Haha that's excellent. Really great.

------
0wis
Thanks for the "Secret link of the day" ! I had a good laugh ! It's been a
long time...

------
pazimzadeh
The best thing about this is that you can play the Spotify songs at the same
time. [https://imgur.com/a/cWkU2w2](https://imgur.com/a/cWkU2w2)

------
RMPR
> Tesseradecades, aftercataracts, and sweaterdresses are the longest words you
> can type using only your left hand.

Not quite, to type the first cap you will need right shift :)

------
wonderwonder
This is pretty great. That 'TIMELAPSE OF THE FUTURE: A Journey to the End of
Time' video is one of the most incredible, thought provoking and depressing
things I have seen.

------
Diederich
@dang can you update the link to https? That seems to also work.

------
Yhippa
I appreciate this. I'm going to give it a whirl tomorrow based on what I've
seen. These are actual good sources compared to what I normally use.

------
shoes_for_thee
I only clicked on ONE link and ..

sigh.

------
rbx
When sleep is a good way to boost the defences against infections [0],
motivating people to stay up until midnight might not be the best idea.
Perhaps change the update time to an earlier hour.

[0] [https://youtu.be/wlbM6VVkVZM](https://youtu.be/wlbM6VVkVZM)

~~~
chias
How does 7pm sound?

That's what midnight UTC is in my timezone (US Central).

~~~
rbx
i guess there's always someone on the other side of the globe. So a reasonable
time for where the majority of your audience is is the best. Unless you wanna
go all out and make it timezones dependent.

------
tumetab1
> Go For A Run

FYI This is going to trigger some people as they go nuts if they see someone
on the street. I guess it's good that might trigger some discussions on the
overzealous people.

PS: The secret link is the best

~~~
iokanuon
It also might be illegal in some places right now

~~~
JadeNB
Where is it illegal to go out for exercise? Every stay-at-home order I've
seen, at least in the democracies, carves out an exception for that. (On the
other hand, I've hardly made a survey of them, so this is an honest question.)

~~~
deviantfero
El Salvador, it is not exactly illegal, you get thrown into a quarantine
center for 30 days if you're not outside for anything but essential needs or
your job (if you are an essential worker), I do think it's for the best for
now, most people would simply not understand how bad it could get otherwise,
our country does not have the resources to handle this disease if it gets out
of hand, it is a slippery slope though

[https://covid19.gob.sv](https://covid19.gob.sv)

The government has put up a site where they update stats daily, it's in
Spanish though

------
f2000
nice. thanks. (also nice that no autoplaying videos or ads to dismiss popped
up - so retro :-)

------
ck2
you might also post that on
[https://old.reddit.com/r/COVIDProjects/](https://old.reddit.com/r/COVIDProjects/)

------
crisdux
> Things to do while saving the human race.

We are not facing an existential threat.

~~~
geddy
Oh, we very much are, but it's not the coronovirus.

The next pandemic? That might be worse. But rising ocean levels are pretty
bad.

